# Ninjitsu or Ninjutsu



## Mc Qoorbs (Jan 28, 2006)

when i hear people say they use ninjitsu,it bothers me because i thought it was ninjutsu.is it both?


----------



## mrhnau (Jan 28, 2006)

Mc Qoorbs said:
			
		

> when i hear people say they use ninjitsu,it bothers me because i thought it was ninjutsu.is it both?



From my understanding its original phrase was ninjutsu. the Americanized version took the label ninjitsu. I think there are threads on this topic readily available.


----------



## Don Roley (Jan 28, 2006)

In Japanese it is always been written ninjutsu. But the way certain areas pronounce the 'u' sound can be kind of soft and hard to catch. Especially after a hard consonent sound like 'j'. The 'to be' verb in Japanese in polite present tense is 'desu' but most often sounds like 'des.'

So you can imagine how non-Japanese who could not read the language heard 'jutsu' with such a strong 'j' sound that they miss the 'u' entirely and write it as either 'j'tsu' or 'jitsu.'

But anyone who claims to be able to read the language or had something written by a Japanese should know the proper way to spell it. You can imagine that quite a few frauds have made this mistake.


----------



## mizu_teppo (Jan 28, 2006)

Don Roley said:
			
		

> You can imagine that quite a few frauds have made this mistake.



Yeah, and then there's the stubborness they have at proving that they're still correct in spealling it wrong. Though I suppose they're not the type to ever admit their wrong, soo.. yeah.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 28, 2006)

Don is right on and knows exactly what he is talking about regarding
this issue.

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## arnisador (Jan 28, 2006)

See also these threads on jujitsu vs. jujutsu:
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=17051
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=5350


----------



## Shogun (Jan 30, 2006)

I met this ex-marine a while back (actually I worked with him) and he was aware that Jitsu/Jutsu typically means the difference between american and japanese spellings respectively, but he was mispronouncing Ninjutsu (in which the jutsu is more of a Jtsu). He kept saying something that sounded like Nihn-Jut-sue. it was hiliarious.

anyway....


----------



## Fallen Ninja (Jan 31, 2006)

I agree with Don on this one. Most frauds will make excuses about Kanji and other things that they think they are educated on.

Most all "legit" practicioners will agree on Ninjutsu.

:ninja:


----------



## bobster_ice (Jan 31, 2006)

Mc Qoorbs said:
			
		

> when i hear people say they use ninjitsu,it bothers me because i thought it was ninjutsu.is it both?


 
It is ninjutsu.


----------

